# Nov. 11



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2016)

11;00 on the 11th of Nov. is when Canada marks the end of the great war 
AKA  WW 1 and remember the young men that died and all the young men that have died at wars since.
If you are in Canada at this time of the year you will see almost everyone is wearing a paper poppy that we buy by donation to help support our vets.


----------



## HandyOne (Nov 10, 2016)

We have red poppies in the USA also, and for the same reason.    Tomorrow I expect to take Dad to his favorite buffet at lunch as he will eat free as that's how they show their respect on Veterans' Day.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 10, 2016)

Remembrance Day in Canada is more about remembering the dead but the Vets always get the best seats at the ceremonies.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 11, 2016)

Memorial day in the US celebrates all our vets who gave the ultimate sacrifice to our country. Today we celebrate all who have served in peace time and times of war. 

Thank-you to the veterans of both the USA and Canada for your service. :canadaflag:


----------



## havasu (Nov 11, 2016)

A Veteran, whether American or Canadian will always be a hero to me.


----------

